# Introduction and seeking advise



## Andy5782 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello my name is Andy and i live in Iowa me and my wife are currently liquidating our assets to sail the world by this time next year! We are 27 and 28 and have steady income to make this possible! we will be in California I joined this page to get more insight on sailboats! I’m currently looking at a 72 coranado 41 that they claim is sea worthy and has had almost everything wrong addressed accept for a few cosmetics they want 10 grand for the boat what do y’all think of coranados? My wife and I have a goal to have a boat ready to sail the pacific From Vallarta to Tahiti then from there to Australia then Australia to Malaysia and so on and so forth. Well I look forward to getting to know all of you nice meeting y’all!


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I know very little about the boat but it has been discussed extensively on here in the past. The reviews appear to be mixed.

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/1011-coronado-41-a.html?amp=1

You're from Iowa. You don't say what sailing experience you have. Have you done much sailing? What preparation have you done for this plan of taking to sea?

I am working on the same plan, but at the other end of the lifespan than you. I'm also a mid-Westerner. I have been planning for about 5 years. I've taken sailing courses and done two charters, with the third planned for next week. I have read over a hundred boat reviews, in doing my research.

There are boats that are considered better for crossing oceans and some that are considered to be only suitable for cruising up and down the coast or in the bay. The article to which I posted the link above, is typical of many of the discussions on here. There are people who say they're not so good boats, and there are people who own them who say they've sailed them across oceans. It helps to read a lot of reviews and consider all of the information carefully.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Andy5782 said:


> Hello my name is Andy and i live in Iowa me and my wife are currently liquidating our assets to sail the world by this time next year! We are 27 and 28 and have steady income to make this possible! we will be in California I joined this page to get more insight on sailboats! I'm currently looking at a 72 coranado 41 that they claim is sea worthy and has had almost everything wrong addressed accept for a few cosmetics they want 10 grand for the boat what do y'all think of coranados? My wife and I have a goal to have a boat ready to sail the pacific From Vallarta to Tahiti then from there to Australia then Australia to Malaysia and so on and so forth. Well I look forward to getting to know all of you nice meeting y'all!


A 1972, 41' boat for 10k will cost you 100k to get ready to cross the Pacific and you will end up with a $30k boat
.
Sounds like you need to read Marine Survey 101. and Salt Water Corrosion Photo Album


----------



## dadio917 (Apr 4, 2011)

boatpoker said:


> A 1972, 41' boat for 10k will cost you 100k to get ready to cross the Pacific and you will end up with a $30k boat
> .
> Sounds like you need to read Marine Survey 101. and Salt Water Corrosion Photo Album


totally agree with this. Even if you spend 100s of $K on a new boat you'll still put $ into it.

What we did, which we would do again, was shop for a boat that had just been set up for liveaboard and cruising but the owners had to change their plans. There are many people who get ready to go and then can't. Even then we've still put money and work into her but now she'll take us anywhere.

this is probably a good plan/story: while on a recent cruise to southern CA we met a couple originally from the mid west. they moved to the SF bay area and rented an apartment while they shopped for a boat. Many many boats for sale in the bay. Seattle would be another good spot. Took them maybe a year to find what they wanted which I think is a Passport 41. they then lived on it for a few years while getting her ready. The SF bay (as is the Puget sound) is a great place to practice sailing with good wind but protected waters. And trips south to Monterey bay or north into nasty swells and Bodega bay make for great ocean practice. We met them as they were sailing south to Mexico and beyond, with only a general plan of how far they would go. Might work for you?


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Elsewhere I recommended to you Beth Leonard's Voyagers Handbook.

Now I'll recommend her Following Seas: A Voyage of Discovery. They did very much what you are discussing, with a bigger budget.

https://www.amazon.com/Following-Seas-Discovery-Beth-Leonard/dp/0713657669


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

You didn't say what city in California, but it is a great place to put in a lot of time on boats, learn what you like/don't like, and get to understand how sailboats work & what to look for. I'd steer clear of buying a boat before you have spent a bunch of time sailing & understand what you really need/want. Buying then selling the wrong boat in order to buy the right boat would be a expensive and unnecessary proposition.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Andy5782 said:


> ....I'm currently looking at a 72 coranado 41 that they claim is sea worthy and has had almost everything wrong addressed accept for a few cosmetics they want 10 grand for the boat......


Best of luck with your plan. We'll be interested to hear how you've planned for this adventure.

As for a $10k boat, it seems pretty unlikely to meet the current owners "claim". Have you purchased a boat before? Be certain to include a professional surveyor in the process and budget to survey more than one, before you find the right one or the right deal. Any survey can find a deal breaker. With a good understanding of boat structure and systems, you can better insure a single survey, but only if you're quite experienced at it.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

People venture offshore with boats of various sizes, ages, and equipment. Those people also are of varying ages and skill level and experience at sea. What works for some will be a non starter for others.

The conventional wisdom is that you need:

experience on the water - LOTS of it and that means sailing and anchoring in all sorts of conditions

a well found boat - The basic hull and sailing equipment should be sound and in good repair. A prudent sailor will have extensive spares and tools to do repairs at sea. (extensive is expensive). This would include a life raft and all sorts of related safety gear. And now we assume lots of hi tech nav and comm equipment... also expensive.

A boat of adequate size to carry stores: water, fuel and food. spares.

Boatpoker nailed it. This sounds like a fool's errand.
What is considered ad conventional wisdom of what "adequate size" for this task seems to be creeping up. A lot of this may be related to all the mechanical assists offered these days... roller furling, windlasses, motorized winches, autopilots. Works fine until it doesn't and then you are left to your own strength and resources.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The OP should read this book, it pretty much covers the $$$risks of living the dream...

*Breaking Seas*: An overweight, middle-aged computer nerd buys his first boat, quits his job, and sails off to adventure
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0985816201/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

For a measly $15 he can buy boat-owning experience worth $60,000...(you need to read the book to see why this comment is so true).


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to SailNet! I may be sewing a new spinnaker in the next few years. I am trying to convince my wife to let me put a giant 30' high Tigerhawk on the sail.


----------

